# E-Z Press handmade machine?



## withwords (Aug 27, 2006)

anyone hear of it, or how well it performs? i'm wanting to grab a heat press for back-up or back-up-back-up, keep a few transfers around for quick turn around and print on demand type...demands. machines can get pricey. then i saw this one on ebay that's handmade. all the right parts are there. the price is nice. feedback seems mostly possitive. hard to tell about the 3 negs.

http://cgi.ebay.com/E-Z-PRESS-10x14...3QQihZ020QQcategoryZ57065QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

any thought?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Nothing like a heat press made out of wood to make me feel safe.

It's come up on the forums a few times, to the conclusion that it's just not worth it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Nothing like a heat press made out of wood to make me feel safe.
> 
> It's come up on the forums a few times, to the conclusion that it's just not worth it.


Wood and a pancake griddle!!! Actually the unit should work but no comparison to pro equipment.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I had my heat press carved out of cedar. Works well, and the shirts smell great.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

If you think about it though, what do we do every time we press a shirt? Pre-press to get the MOISTURE of it it. Moisture can warp wood. A warped platen presses very poorly.

I don't know how long they last, but it just seems inevitable. More for hobby-use than professional printing.


----------



## withwords (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks all. truth is i don't need it. if i run into a snag, i'd rather spend the money on a local rush and toss in a handful of carefully crafted compliments, and maybe a nice wine bribe.

...although the cedar idea does sound delightful.


----------



## ellaunderground (Aug 6, 2007)

Would it be okay to toss the tee in the dryer real quick to get the moisture out? Or am I missing something?

Thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is a thread on here from a person who got suckered into this machine... all it is ...a couple pieces of wood..some hinges and a clamp...then you buy the waffle iron from walmart..take apart ...use the heating element...you will surely rue the day you try to use this in a commercial operation..this will cost over 125 plus shipping and you can buy a small hobby lite press for around $300 that WILL work for you..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Pancake griddles are made for pancakes,,, might as well convert a coffee maker too,, then you can have it all......


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Don't forget to factor in the number of shirts and transfers you will destroy trying to use this griddle...I mean, "press."


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

i remember back in the 80s we burned out screens outside in the sun! 

those were the days! lol


----------



## eskateboarding17 (Aug 5, 2007)

i copied his!!! i looked at the pic and made it , it only cost me about 35 bucks and it works fine. Keep in mind i dont have a profession business or have ever used pro equiptment though so i have no reference to quality or w/e but it works fine.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I made on also, I used 1" formica skinned countertop for my platen and it worked "ok", It got me in the business but only lasted about 200 shirts before the wood wore out of tollerances and got sloppy.

Mine diddnt use a clamp, I cut a oblong roll under the handle whereby the further I pushed on the handle the heavier the pressure. I mainly used it for sublimation.

If your just starting out it's a quick cheap fix to see if your interest is peaked.

I wouldnt buy one though, build it yourself.

or I'll send you mine for a mere $399.99 - hey, it's retro and part of history now - that's gotta be worth something 

Bill

Bill


----------



## funngrafix (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey did you have pics of it. I am so debating and looking for something to start up but cash is tight. I think I could make it myself as well. 
I looked at his plans and see that it is heating element..



patchmaster said:


> I made on also, I used 1" formica skinned countertop for my platen and it worked "ok", It got me in the business but only lasted about 200 shirts before the wood wore out of tollerances and got sloppy.
> 
> Mine diddnt use a clamp, I cut a oblong roll under the handle whereby the further I pushed on the handle the heavier the pressure. I mainly used it for sublimation.
> 
> ...


----------



## funngrafix (Aug 12, 2008)

Do you have a pic of it..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I can use one word to describe it."JUNK" ..... JB


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Yes JUNK as it relates to commercial presses but better than a hand iron and pumping barbells and gaining a ton of weight to apply the proper pressure. however for those that like to tinker it's a start.
I don't have a pic, sorry. however studying the "junk" sold on eBay you can figure it out.
it uses a presto griddle as a element.

there ya go


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

That and a DIY DTG and your good to go, total investment $250. LOL


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Overall, not a -bad- idea, but not a great one either. I'd reinforce the wear points.

And since one can pretty much figure out the design, craft one yourself, and put it in a box, disassembled, for the day when you -really- need to get something done, and the real press bites it... Probably while you're at a festival 200 miles from home.

FWIW, I picked up a Knight press, not a big major one, but a solid working press, for about $150 or so shipped. Keep an eye on ebay.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Hix 400's can be had rather cheap also, although i shouldnt say that outloud as I am also looking for another back-up press - LOL


----------



## funngrafix (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok so I want to thank all of you guys for you help. I will still be looking and hunting for a real press. Yet I am one of those people that say hey I can make that. I made my 1st screens and was looking for the plans to make a single silk screen press. Yet the buzz from some of the few shirts I made had me thinking that hey all this ink set and everything esle ... there had a to be a easier more cost effienct way. I have been hunting CL list and eveyone still wants 350 to 400 for a press with no quarntee. that is my only thing if I am gonna spend say 450. then I can get the 
*JP14 JetPress 14*


*JP14*

*JetPress 14*

























Download Jetpress PDF Brochure
Download JP14 PDF Owners Manual
Yet is only has a 12x14

Where most here say get the 15x15 standard


Let me ask people this what do you think of the 3 in one machines.. Press,hat,mug..
I mean it seems as though you are just changing attachments and use the cord for the heating element





patchmaster said:


> Hix 400's can be had rather cheap also, although i shouldnt say that outloud as I am also looking for another back-up press - LOL


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

15X15 is the standard I feel... and for good reason.
many times I almost bought a smaller one and every time I press I am glad I didn't.

go for the 15x15... not only are you not as restricted to the size of the transfer but... the garments will be easier to layout.

another handy dandy tool is the t-square it !!

the all in one presses, hmmm... 
I like tools. that being said i have a seperate cap press too... I find myself working both units at once and if I had to stop and re-tool I might be a little irritated.

BUT, I can see there place in the shop. limited space being one reason.

My advice would be. if you can, bite the bullet and save till it hurts, buy at least a hix 400 as your first press, it'll live till it becomes your back up press. then get a cap press. even if you dont press any caps I use min for pockets, panties, and pressing my logo on the neckline and sleeves of tees.


----------



## whitesideentp (Dec 5, 2005)

I am the designer and manufacturer. Please check my feedback on the E-Z Press machine. It is a hobby machine and claims nothing more than that. There are quite a few people who are actually running their businesses with their unit. Who can judge it having never used it? Hear from those who have used it. eBay feedback


----------



## Garrett13 (Feb 6, 2010)

I ordered the exact same press (except it's 10 x 12 inches) from ebay I haven't gotten it yet but but I don't think it's a bad press, i'm only 13 and don't have much money to work with so thats why I bought this press. The only thing i'm a little confused on is setting the pressure. My first order is a hoodie and I need to know how to measure pressure i'm using dark transfer paper probably going to go with the Jet Opaque laser 1 paper. So If any of you on here have any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i made that kind of press and im not recommend it. i manufactured that kind of press before and sell on ebay its made of electric grill 10x14 its depend on size. the heat is ok because you can get same heat as normal press but the problem is the pressure, you need to used your body weight to do the pressing. If i were you just spend a normall press from china if you dont have budget it is than wood press.


----------



## KJ Shirts (Sep 10, 2012)

I am writing as warning about Home Business Printing / Whiteside Enterprises / Joe Whiteside and the E-Z Press. This is not so much about the product, because I have never received what I paid for, so this is about the terrible business practices! Communication has been horrible and this business owner claims it's PayPal's fault he can't ship, but PayPal says they never tell a business not to ship unless payment has not cleared (which was not the problem). This business has taken my money and won't give me what I paid for. WARNING - DO NOT BUY FROM THIS BUSINESS!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I did not realize that they were still around... This thread was started over 4 years ago...and then it was considered junk....


----------



## KJ Shirts (Sep 10, 2012)

Good to know the quality. Can you recommend another press? This is just a small hobby and I do not plan on doing many shirts, so would like to keep within an affordable price range range.


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

any body know of a bigger sized grill?..lol...presto wont go any higher than 22x13 ...lol cheers..


----------

